# Pentax screw mount #4



## Stratman (Sep 22, 2010)

Picked up this nice ES II body on ebay last week, ran a roll through it Sunday, and all seems well...






 Also picked up a Spotmatic SP II at Goodwill, with three lenses, SMC Takumar 55 1.8, S-M-C Takumar 35mm F3.5, and a Sears 55-135 zoom in M42 mount, total price...$30.00






One last goodwill find, Honeywell Pentax Spotmatic SP 1000, with SMC Takumar 55mm F2, $20..I need to run a roll through this one too, but all seems well with it.


----------

